# what to eat when cholrestrol is high



## traceycat (Mar 26, 2010)

im type 2 diabetic with high chorestrol aswel. i want to do my best to bring it down and to start eating properly to control my diabetes.
would i be able to use the recipes on here to control both my diabetes an chorestrol? just not sure yet what im supposed to eat an what to stay away from. i started from this morning which for breakfast was shedded wheat with a teaspoon of canderel, lunch was 2 slices wholmeal bread an baked beans. dont know if this is good or not though. any help on things i can have would be great. xxx


----------



## sandy (Mar 26, 2010)

AIUI, and I am only just starting to look into this myself, the bast things you can do are  exercise, loose weight avoid foods with a high fat/sat fat content.

Google, used wisely i.e. dont believe everything you read is your friend.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=re...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi, I found the following book very useful - it is a quick read, but gives you lots of information about what cholesterol is all about, where it comes from, and what you can do to keep levels good:

How to Keep Your Cholesterol in Check by Robert Povey (amazon link)


----------



## traceycat (Apr 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hi, I found the following book very useful - it is a quick read, but gives you lots of information about what cholesterol is all about, where it comes from, and what you can do to keep levels good:
> 
> How to Keep Your Cholesterol in Check by Robert Povey (amazon link)



thanks northerner, i went to my library the other day to see about this book and a few other ones people here have mentioned to me, they dont have them in my library but she was kind enough to request them for me an said she will give me a ring if and when they can get them


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 5, 2010)

You can try cutting out things like butter, cream and full fat milk. Maybe use something like Olivio as a spread and olive oil for cooking. Grill instead of frying. Rape seed oil is supposed to be good too, but I have environmental issues with that so I won't use it. According to the adverts Flora Pro-Active is good at helping reduce cholesterol.

I was put on statins at diagnosis, but I don't think I need them. I've been doing the low cholesterol thing as part of my new way of life, along with low sugar, low carb and low salt. It seems to work pretty well, except that I now know I'm not a type 2 so diet alone was never going to work for me.


----------



## williammcd (Apr 29, 2010)

i found my cholesterol dropped when i stopped using dairy produce and cooked all fatty foods on my george forman grill 

i was taken off statins as they caused me bowel problems


----------



## Vicsetter (May 2, 2010)

According to my GP and things I have found on the Internet you can only reduce your cholesterol levels by 20% through diet alone, every cell in your body produces the stuff.


----------



## ilovekandi (May 13, 2010)

I cut mine from 5 to 3.5 in 6 months by just eating less (not stopping) butter and salt and processed food and obviously eating more salad and pulses.

i love butter....! on crackers and bread and potatoes, and i have salt on everything, but i took the salt out at the cooking stage cooking and just put it on after and used low salt.

x


----------

